# Presentation!



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I did it! My last college presentation is over as of a few hours ago.

I was so dreading this entire semester because of the presentation. I feel such relief.

Now 4 more finals and I am out.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wooohoo! Congrats  :banana :banana :banana


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

That's wonderful!! :yay 

You did it! 

:banana


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:drunk :banana :banana :banana Wooo hoooooo!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, ABetterTomorrow! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to go!!!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good for you! :yay :clap


----------

